# Why continue to drive if you dont like U/L?



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?

-low wages.
-not getting tipped.
-Pax themselves. 

Why drive if you dont like the rate cuts? Go find a real job OR a better gig.
Please stop complaining about tips, they are not mandatory nor should you expect one.

Then I see threads on a strike? Do you really think that will work lol? Neither uber or Lyft cares whether you strike or not. There are THOUSANDS of new drivers to replace you. The goal of these companies is to make money. If getting rid of surge/primetime and cutting rates will help achieve that goal, then that's what Uber and Lyft will do.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Best way to learn when nice homes will be vacant


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Part of the reason is to stay away from family members and friends... Uber/Lyft is the beneficiary 
Would you rather make 2$ hour or chat 
With family members or friends???
Without any question, making 2$/h


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

you must still be in the honeymoon period. who are you to complain about complainers?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> you must still be in the honeymoon period. who are you to complain about complainers?


Who are you to complain about me complaining about other complainers?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Who are you to complain about me complaining about other complainers?


flyntflossy10. obviously


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

People love to complain.. just that simple.

And I agree, the strike won't do anything.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Please stop complaining about tips, they are not mandatory nor should you expect one.


I agree with everything but this. Of course tips aren't mandatory - just as they're not mandatory for your server at a restaurant. But it sure as sh1t is expected by your server. Consistent tipping by pax for good service, clean car, and comfortable drive would make a significant impact on total wages while also promoting better drivers. But why would drivers be motivated for just a good rating? The lack of tipping by pax is deplorable, IMO, but U/L created this environment and I believe the best thing they could do is do a marketing campaign about tipping - this would also allow them to continue their strategies for profitability without forcing drivers into bankruptcy


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


I just do it to screw with Uber and the passengers. That's how I get my kicks.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Trust me the companies DO care about strikes. If even 10% of drivers stay home that sends a message as it shows that the strikes are building. It also helps generate negative media attention which these companies do not want -- especially near their IPO.

I don't feel the May 8th strike will do a lot this time around because I don't feel the word was spread adequately among drivers. There is a lot of confusion about whether it is just a couple hours, from midnight to midnight and where the strike is happening. Hopefully next time we can organize things a little better. I feel there is a lot of potential and once a spark is generated things will IGNITE very quickly. Hopefully next time more can be done to spread the word including passing out flyers at the airport staging lots, etc.

As for whether or not to participate in the strike, well, it's one stinking day to help send a message to these bastards who have been treating us like crap for years. If you won't even take the day off to help show your support then you almost deserve only the 25% cut of the fare they will be giving you soon enough. Myself I already have an oil change scheduled for Wednesday and will be enjoying the day off. :smiles: It's very easy to just work a little bit longer the days before and after if money is a concern. That's no excuse.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


I agree with you. For me, though, I do what's best for myself. Yesterday I was on the way to 3 sepaate rides and cancelled when I got better offers from Lyft and Via. I don't accept low wages. I assume people are not going to tip even on rides to the airport. So the one ride I pretty much was sure was going to the airport I cancelled. It's an hour out and hour back, even at the surge rate I might make $30. And not get anyone coming back. So yeah, I won't complain about low wages and no tips because I do what's best for me. The pax? I don't care if they miss their planes, complain to Uber and Lyft. It's like going to Taco Bell, you know you are going to wait, you know that sometimes they'll mess up the orders, eventually, at least for me, I don't go. If their workers were paid more, they would probably work harder. So Lyft and Uber are the Taco Bells of rideshare ha. And for passengers that can't get to the airport with uber b/c of cancellations, go take the train and quit being a lazy millenial.

And if Uber/Lyft do not like how I perform, then deactivate me. I'm part-time just getting extra money to cover my car payment each month. Not the end of the world if I can't do it anymore. Actually it might be for the better. Every car accident I see in the city almost always involves an Uber, like at least 70% I've seen. there was one yesterday between two ubers and a stretcher out. the other day someone hit from behind and car burst into flame and a passenger burned to death. So deactive me. But I do like doing it to play the system.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I disagree about the strikes. If there were literally thousands lined up waiting to drive, then they wouldn't be giving promo's and bonuses for new drivers. Like you said, they are trying to make money, so why would they be giving out free money if new drivers are lined up in droves anyway. I'm not saying the strikes will debilitate them, but I think it's something they take notice of. Not to mention the fact that they can do without the negative publicity of unhappy workers. Especially in the current era where Uber is trying to portray themselves as a friendly company.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Could you list some examples of better gigs or real jobs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Could you list some examples of better gigs or real jobs? Thanks in advance.


I can. A couple of restaurants by me have Help Wanted signs. Starbucks is hiring. McDonalds is hiring. Almost all restaurants are b/c they have turnover similar to U/L. You may be able to get benefits also.

Any job is a "real job" IMO, just a better work conditions, less stress, better benefits, not dangerous, not liable for damage to your car, passengers or others. Not paying for your work equipment, etc...

I just did a quick google search for jobs in Chicago - #1 "Warehouse/Shopper Team Member (Seasonal, Part-Time, Full-time...)" Amazon. Stocker at Costco. Package Handler - Part Time, UPS. Dog Walker, House Sitter, House Keeper, Alchol Deliverer, Retail Associate - Ross. Police Admin Clerk. So many entry level.

This amazon job you'd make a lot more net costs than U/L

Salary At least $15/hour, and Up to $16/hour for nights and weekends

We are neighbors and friends. Moms, dads, grandmas, grandpas, sisters, brothers. Teachers and students. Whether you want a career or to earn extra cash, we offer full-time, part-time, seasonal and flexible schedules that work with your life.

Actually that Amazon one sounds interesting, says it's for part-time. I might check it out! At least that has potential to lead to promos and pay increases. Rather than decreases.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Nice job. I'll be in the Amazon thread now instead of complaining about Luber.


----------



## maverik5225 (Nov 24, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Could you list some examples of better gigs or real jobs? Thanks in advance.


If its driving you like, with similar or better pay, and are OK with working a schedule:
Pizza delivery driver
FedEx / UPS

If its only flexibility you like and you are OK with around minimum wage after expenses:
Instacart
Favor
Grubhub

If you just need stable source of income:
Restaurants
Retail (Walmart, Sams, CostCo, Target, etc)

Keep in mind you only need one JOB. That JOB needs to pay your bills. You could work for Walmart, McDonalds, etc. You can always drive part time to make just enough to earn your fun money.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

The grass is never greener


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Fuges said:


> I agree with everything but this. Of course tips aren't mandatory - just as they're not mandatory for your server at a restaurant. But it sure as sh1t is expected by your server. Consistent tipping by pax for good service, clean car, and comfortable drive would make a significant impact on total wages while also promoting better drivers. But why would drivers be motivated for just a good rating? The lack of tipping by pax is deplorable, IMO, but U/L created this environment and I believe the best thing they could do is do a marketing campaign about tipping - this would also allow them to continue their strategies for profitability without forcing drivers into bankruptcy


You know you can make way more driving cheap Chinese crap for Walmart, with good benefits to boot, than hauling live human beings. And that also includes driving transit busses. Let that sink in, what America values more ...


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Your right tipping isnt mandatory and for the most part isn't expected except anytime i am forced to get out of my car to do anything extra like dealing with luggage. And I really apreicate my 3 out of 4 airport passengers yesterday who tipped $25 (verry rare indeed also with a $6.25 surge from airport with only a 5 minute wait and other wait less than 20 minute wait)


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Rockocubs said:


> Your right tipping isnt mandatory and for the most part isn't expected except anytime I am forced to get out of my car to do anything extra like dealing with luggage. And I really apreicate my 3 out of 4 airport passengers yesterday who tipped $25 (verry rare indeed also with a $6.25 surge from airport with only a 5 minute wait and other wait less than 20 minute wait)


Yea airport rides are the holy grail. I LOVE THEM! I get giddy when I see luggage and a well dressed pax waiting. I help out with baggage, put on nice soft music and go out of my to have a lovely conversation getting to know them. I even let the clock run out once and kept waiting for one pax for a few extra mins to give her more time. $10 right away after the ride. People love talking about themselves on the way to the airport, maybe as stress release before a nerving flight. I get tips galore, can count on one hand how many times I haven't been tipped for an airport or train station run.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Yea airport rides are the holy grail. I LOVE THEM! I get giddy when I see luggage and a well dressed pax waiting. I help out with baggage, put on nice soft music and go out of my to have a lovely conversation getting to know them. I even let the clock run out once and kept waiting for one pax for a few extra mins to give her more time. $10 right away after the ride. People love talking about themselves on the way to the airport, maybe as stress release before a nerving flight. I get tips galore, can count on one hand how many times I haven't been tipped for an airport or train station run.


I ussally run only about 30% on tips on airport runs but 75% yesterday was great.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

I hate this gig.

I have a parent approaching end of life. They have multiple medical and treatment issues which would make me a “poor W2 employee” on attendance with a scheduled shift.

My duty to them, supersedes how much I dislike this. 

I’m not putting them into a home to see out their golden years, so, I drive so they have support.

I hope when my own children round table when I get ill they will remember how we take care of our elders.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Your question exemplifies the entitlement grandiose mentality, morally bankrupt culture, predatory instinct of Uber. 
But I'll try to indulge your curiosity. 
As independent contractors of free will drivers choose to do this week exactly what you're implying. Drivers choose to not work on May 8th and further protest into IPO date their grievances. What's your problem with that. 
Here are some legitimate questions. 
Why is uber trying to disrupt the work stoppage? 
What gives uber the right to change the original agreement with drivers and block from accessing application those who refuse? 
Why does uber hide from passengers detail breakdown of fare split with drivers? 
What gives uber the right to come into a forum where drivers gather and demean drivers who express dissatisfaction? 
What makes trolls superior than drivers calling them low skill, commies, ungrateful, incapable human beings? 
Now maybe the manual uber gives trolls does not address those questions, because it's written by a low life, morality corrupt group of entitled sociopaths.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> Part of the reason is to stay away from family members and friends... Uber/Lyft is the beneficiary
> Would you rather make 2$ hour or chat
> With family members or friends???
> Without any question, making 2$/h


Huh?



maverik5225 said:


> If its driving you like, with similar or better pay, and are OK with working a schedule:
> Pizza delivery driver
> FedEx / UPS
> 
> ...


Instacart is Garbage and should never be used by anyone as a driving alternative. Their app is too confusing, ZERO customer support, you rarely get deliveries(not everyone shops at 1 market, & they won't let you pick multiple markets to work from), my buddy did IC for about 2 months, said he got a total of about 10 deliveries in that span.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> the strike won't do anything.


I beg to disagree.

I will surge for other ants


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fuges said:


> I agree with everything but this. Of course tips aren't mandatory - just as they're not mandatory for your server at a restaurant. But it sure as sh1t is expected by your server. Consistent tipping by pax for good service, clean car, and comfortable drive would make a significant impact on total wages while also promoting better drivers. But why would drivers be motivated for just a good rating? The lack of tipping by pax is deplorable, IMO, but U/L created this environment and I believe the best thing they could do is do a marketing campaign about tipping - this would also allow them to continue their strategies for profitability without forcing drivers into bankruptcy


Very, very well said. And a huge problem is that many pax assume we earn far more than we actually do and therefore do not need to tip.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

The strike will turn the tide. More countries joining. Chile just confirmed. Trolls sleep on this.


----------



## Gstar (May 6, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Very, very well said. And a huge problem is that many pax assume we earn far more than we actually do and therefore do not need to tip.


Nope, you are dead wrong. Tippers always tip. Uber pax are just cheap and they believe they have no chance to see you again.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Rockocubs said:


> I ussally run only about 30% on tips on airport runs but 75% yesterday was great.


What market are you in? That's awful that you only get 30%. I got pissed 2, yes, 2 people total didn't tip at all going to Dulles. At National and Dulles airports by DC and Union station in DC, it's almost always very professional pax, almost never just people going on vacation or something. These people tip and tip big in my market. Every one tips almost $10 or more. I love these runs.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ghettostar said:


> Nope, you are dead wrong. Tippers always tip. Uber pax are just cheap and they believe they have no chance to see you again.


No, I'm not dead wrong. Because I have talked with tons of pax about this, the majority have no idea that Uber takes what they do, many believe that we receive what they paid (and even had their billing information). Some think that we are employees and don't have to pay for our own gas, insurance, etc.

You'd be surprised if you talked to pax about it. And I've been tipped higher than usual after these conversations.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

......................oh my, now, where have I seen this topic, before?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Please stop complaining about tips, they are not mandatory nor should you expect one.


I DO expect to be tipped when I'm hauling people around in my car, especially when I'm loading/unloading pax luggage.

90% of taxi pax tip their drivers, and lots of other workers get tipped including Starbucks.

If tipping's good enough for them it's good enough for me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Best way to learn when nice homes will be vacant


Not a good response.



ZenUber said:


> I just do it to screw with Uber and the passengers. That's how I get my kicks.


Get my kicks messing with strikers. Acting like a corporate troll.

And watching how bent of shape they get.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Not a good response.
> 
> 
> Get my kicks messing with strikers. Acting like a corporate troll.
> ...


 Cool, so you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ubward (Dec 30, 2014)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Well said. This board is full of entitled cry babies, always whining about what uber/Lyft are 'doing' to them.

Newsflash- these companies owe you NOTHING. After all, you chose to drive. Stop complaining!!! Sheesh.

It's funny how the minute someone gets deactivated, they are on here looking for ways to get 'in'.

My advice is simple - if you dont like driving, GET OUT. Its that simple folks!!!


----------



## Gstar (May 6, 2019)

Ubward said:


> Well said. This board is full of entitled cry babies, always whining about what uber/Lyft are 'doing' to them.
> 
> Newsflash- these companies owe you NOTHING. After all, you chose to drive. Stop complaining!!! Sheesh.
> 
> ...


Are you calling me a cry baby?


----------



## WWspeed (May 1, 2019)

Fuges said:


> I agree with everything but this. Of course tips aren't mandatory - just as they're not mandatory for your server at a restaurant.


I've started cutting back on tipping in restaurants since driving.
I've cut from 22% tip to 4% which is A high aggregate average of what im given.


----------



## Gstar (May 6, 2019)

WWspeed said:


> I've started cutting back on tipping in restaurants since driving.
> I've cut from 22% tip to 4% which is A high aggregate average of what im given.


I still give good tips, don't be like cheap uber paxholes, my man.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubward said:


> Well said. This board is full of entitled cry babies, always whining about what uber/Lyft are 'doing' to them.
> 
> Newsflash- these companies owe you NOTHING. After all, you chose to drive. Stop complaining!!! Sheesh.
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## WWspeed (May 1, 2019)

I drive alot off late night restaurant people home. I all them "so, how were tips"? And they *****. 
I then tell them I've reduced tipping because my tips are down. 
I then tell them about my car payment and the commercial insurance cost plus an umbrella policy for their safety. I finish by telling them "all you bought was A pen fir me to sign my bill.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WWspeed said:


> I drive alot off late night restaurant people home. I all them "so, how were tips"? And they @@@@@.
> I then tell them I've reduced tipping because my tips are down.
> I then tell them about my car payment and the commercial insurance cost plus an umbrella policy for their safety. I finish by telling them "all you bought was A pen fir me to sign my bill.


Yep, that'll get the tips flowing.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Guyinbp said:


> I can. A couple of restaurants by me have Help Wanted signs. Starbucks is hiring. McDonalds is hiring. Almost all restaurants are b/c they have turnover similar to U/L. You may be able to get benefits also.
> 
> Any job is a "real job" IMO, just a better work conditions, less stress, better benefits, not dangerous, not liable for damage to your car, passengers or others. Not paying for your work equipment, etc...
> 
> ...


Working for Amazon is like working for the company from hell no matter what position. 
Used to be a production mgr & quit because I would not exploit workers or come up with reasons to not pay OT.

If you wanna feel like you're in a thankless meat grinder, Amazon will not disappoint.



maverik5225 said:


> If its driving you like, with similar or better pay, and are OK with working a schedule:
> Pizza delivery driver
> FedEx / UPS
> 
> ...


Costco pays a decent wage as retail goes & offers great benefits. The average employee at Costco has been there 8-15 yrs but Wal-Mart? 
C'mon now.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Eventually you run out of drivers willing to drive for spare change while running their vehicles into the ground. Thing is Uber wasn't like this when it first kicked off, the company gradually got greedier and greedier. It's like boiling a frog in water, you don't put the frog in boiling water because it will jump out, you gradually turn the temperature up. We're the frogs.

As to getting a "real job", you mean one of those slave positions with co worker drama and satanic power tripping managers/bosses where you have to ask permission to take a bathroom break and are allowed outside for a hour to forage for food. No thanks. I think most people doing Uber are done being free range humans and enjoy the freedom. Personally having this gig has allowed me more time with my family and to raise my kids. Does that mean I deserve to be used by Uber Ava have the temperature slowly turned up on me? Absolutely not. I mean look how long it took to get tipping through the app. Not to mention the bi polar driver support that is the complete opposite of support, more like tyrannical copy pasters.

People like OP are bad humans and counter productive to basic human worker rights. Are drivers really asking for much? The CEO just awarded himself with 30 million last year. Are liveable wages really that much of a big deal. You should go apply for a corporate position and join the corporate circle jerk but to be honest you sound like a corporate Uber shill.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Yea airport rides are the holy grail. I LOVE THEM! I get giddy when I see luggage and a well dressed pax waiting. I help out with baggage, put on nice soft music and go out of my to have a lovely conversation getting to know them. I even let the clock run out once and kept waiting for one pax for a few extra mins to give her more time. $10 right away after the ride. People love talking about themselves on the way to the airport, maybe as stress release before a nerving flight. I get tips galore, can count on one hand how many times I haven't been tipped for an airport or train station run.


If you're in DC, that's good city for airport runs/tips,


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh gawd. Airport for me usually means sitting around for one to two hours for a trip that pays $20 if you're lucky. Total waste of time and lost me money the several times I've tried.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Another uber employee.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Yep, that'll get the tips flowing.


It how you start to change the culture.

Another fun thing I've started doing is print out some trips so the passengers that ask what we make on trips can actually see that we make nowhere near the total the pax pays.

Shown them a few times to astounded looks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuges said:


> I agree with everything but this. Of course tips aren't mandatory - just as they're not mandatory for your server at a restaurant. But it sure as sh1t is expected by your server. Consistent tipping by pax for good service, clean car, and comfortable drive would make a significant impact on total wages while also promoting better drivers. But why would drivers be motivated for just a good rating? The lack of tipping by pax is deplorable, IMO, but U/L created this environment and I believe the best thing they could do is do a marketing campaign about tipping - this would also allow them to continue their strategies for profitability without forcing drivers into bankruptcy


Your motivation to provide good service is gainful employment, much like what the service industry should be motivated by. No one else gets to slack off and still expect to have a paycheck.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Not a good response.
> 
> 
> Get my kicks messing with strikers. Acting like a corporate troll.
> ...


So you know what I'm talking about. The anger you're feeling from my comment, is the same anger I'm feeling from yours. I have no better options than working for Uber. Why don't I appreciate it? Because my best option is to work for a company that treats me like dirt. Pardon me for coming to a chat room to vent a little. I'm still out there doing Uber's dirty work 70 hours a week to try and scratch out a living. Pardon me for not appreciating the demoralizing situation I find myself in. Pardon me for not appreciating the repeated pay cuts. Pardon me for not appreciating the wear and tear on my vehical. Pardon me for not appreciating the way Uber pushes off all the expense a liabilities of this industry onto my shoulders. Pardon me for not sucking up to Uber for the privaledge of working for a company that has the ability to deactivate me for ANYTHING, on a WHIMB! Pardon me for not appreciating being treated like I am completely expendable, and the callous intention of doing everything they can to replace me with driverless cars.

You go ahead and get your kicks at my expense. But don't come to me asking stupid questions and demanding explanations. And then shooting back at me with snide remarks like this. How ignorant are you. Who are you? Who do you think you are to ask anything like this from me?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh gawd. Airport for me usually means sitting around for one to two hours for a trip that pays $20 if you're lucky. Total waste of time and lost me money the several times I've tried.


Same here. Unless a rematch pops up, done with the airport. Outta there, downtown 12 - 15 minutes or better.



haji said:


> Another uber employee.


Yep, pretty much doing the corporate shill, troll thing. ?



haji said:


> Another uber employee.


Yep, pretty much doing the corporate shill, troll thing. ?


ZenUber said:


> So you know what I'm talking about. The anger you're feeling from my comment, is the same anger I'm feeling from yours. I have no better options than working for Uber. Why don't I appreciate it? Because my best option is to work for a company that treats me like dirt. Pardon me for coming to a chat room to vent a little. I'm still out there doing Uber's dirty work 70 hours a week to try and scratch out a living. Pardon me for not appreciating the demoralizing situation I find myself in. Pardon me for not appreciating the repeated pay cuts. Pardon me for not appreciating the wear and tear on my vehical. Pardon me for not appreciating the way Uber pushes off all the expense a liabilities of this industry onto my shoulders. Pardon me for not sucking up to Uber for the privaledge of working for a company that has the ability to deactivate me for ANYTHING, on a WHIMB! Pardon me for not appreciating being treated like I am completely expendable, and the callous intention of doing everything they can to replace me with driverless cars.
> 
> You go ahead and get your kicks at my expense. But don't come to me asking stupid questions and demanding explanations. And then shooting back at me with snide remarks like this. How ignorant are you. Who are you? Who do you think you are to ask anything like this from me?


Do not appreciate your negative attitude towards a great company. Would like to see a little appreciation for the generous opportunity you've been given.

So will continue.

Main problem here, is you people expect everyone to go along with this strike thing. And agree with the poor attitude and lies regarding Uber.

Sorry pal, but we don't all have to strike nor agree with the rhetoric. And you fail to see any perspective besides your own. Can tell you many drivers are not with this.

Am following Uber's business model the way it was intended to be implemented. As a supplemental, extra income "ridesharing" platform. Plain and simple.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Same here. Unless a rematch pops up, done with the airport. Outta there, downtown 12 - 15 minutes or better.
> 
> 
> Yep, pretty much doing the corporate shill, troll thing. ?
> ...


What's it to you whether or not I appreciate it?
Surprise - I'm not calling for the strike, I think it's too weak. 
If it was designed to be part time, why do they set it up for 12 hrs/day, 7 days/wk?
I'll continue my criticism weather you appreciate it or not.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


why do you find the need to work as a shrill for Uber? You are defending one of the most unethical companies in modern times that has no moral compass and is about to burn investors. then thats what uber and lyft will do in regards to cutting rates? well that is why regulators WILL be stepping in as Uber and Lyft skirt employment laws. We are not independent contractors according to the law as California has stated. So, when you ask that.......my answer is that the USA used to be a land of laws and regulations to protect people and society at large. I understand lying, unethical, and illegal business practices are now the norm in this country, it still does not mean it is right. So, in terms of what is wrong/right, ethical/unethical, legal/illegal, only time will tell. Meanwhile I presume you are an independent contractor paid to canvass boards like this as I find it difficult to find that someone would defend this company out of goodwill and belief that they do good.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> What's it to you whether or not I appreciate it?
> Surprise - I'm not calling for the strike, I think it's too weak.
> If it was designed to be part time, why do they set it up for 12 hrs/day, 7 days/wk?
> I'll continue my criticism weather you appreciate it or not.





DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Very well stated!


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> So you know what I'm talking about. The anger you're feeling from my comment, is the same anger I'm feeling from yours. I have no better options than working for Uber. Why don't I appreciate it? Because my best option is to work for a company that treats me like dirt. Pardon me for coming to a chat room to vent a little. I'm still out there doing Uber's dirty work 70 hours a week to try and scratch out a living. Pardon me for not appreciating the demoralizing situation I find myself in. Pardon me for not appreciating the repeated pay cuts. Pardon me for not appreciating the wear and tear on my vehical. Pardon me for not appreciating the way Uber pushes off all the expense a liabilities of this industry onto my shoulders. Pardon me for not sucking up to Uber for the privaledge of working for a company that has the ability to deactivate me for ANYTHING, on a WHIMB! Pardon me for not appreciating being treated like I am completely expendable, and the callous intention of doing everything they can to replace me with driverless cars.
> 
> You go ahead and get your kicks at my expense. But don't come to me asking stupid questions and demanding explanations. And then shooting back at me with snide remarks like this. How ignorant are you. Who are you? Who do you think you are to ask anything like this from me?


I now understand why you can't get a decent paying job, which is 40 hours a week, a nice boss and has stability. It's the anger, the inability to communicate, it's the disrespect you have for your current employee and the woe me attitude.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JamesBond008 said:


> I now understand why you can't get a decent paying job, which is 40 hours a week, a nice boss and has stability. It's the anger, the inability to communicate, it's the disrespect you have for your current employee and the woe me attitude.


Strongly agree.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> I now understand why you can't get a decent paying job, which is 40 hours a week, a nice boss and has stability. It's the anger, the inability to communicate, it's the disrespect you have for your current employee and the woe me attitude.


First of all, the 40 hour work week has to go - in fact, many nations have already ditched it. More rested and happier employees are far more productive than ones forced to work a rigid Monday through Friday 9 to 5 schedule.

I honestly hope that I never have another boss, or at least not in the typical sense. Spent a decade working for a company where I was drastically under appreciated and treated poorly because I wasn't a boot licker. I stood up for what was right and that doesn't fly with most superiors. Working hard and literally putting my life on the line, making them wealthy while I was struggling to pay bills? Hard pass.

It's really no body's business why someone does this "job" or chooses not to. It's easy to enter this field and even easier to exit. Who cares about the reasons for either - its a personal choice.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> First of all, the 40 hour work week has to go - in fact, many nations have already ditched it. More rested and happier employees are far more productive than ones forced to work a rigid Monday through Friday 9 to 5 schedule.
> 
> I honestly hope that I never have another boss, or at least not in the typical sense. Spent a decade working for a company where I was drastically under appreciated and treated poorly because I wasn't a boot licker. I stood up for what was right and that doesn't fly with most superiors. Working hard and literally putting my life on the line, making them wealthy while I was struggling to pay bills? Hard pass.
> 
> It's really no body's business why someone does this "job" or chooses not to. It's easy to enter this field and even easier to exit. Who cares about the reasons for either - its an personal choice.


Uuummm The 40 hour week can go at any time. Just have a conversation with your boss and/or find a part time job. Not exactly sure what your waiting for and/or expecting that it hasn't already gone? (Surely not waiting for the government to help you?)

Why stay in a job for so long if you didn't like it? Plenty of jobs out there.

It is nobody's business why people chose different jobs. As you said. But why the constant whining is the original question on this thread. So not sure what you meant there?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and yes - we make Uber and Lyft tons of money. But we're all paid the same regardless of whether or not we kiss ass.



JamesBond008 said:


> Uuummm The 40 hour week can go at any time. Just have a conversation with your boss and/or find a part time job. Not exactly sure what your waiting for and/or expecting that it hasn't already gone? (Surely not waiting for the government to help you?)
> 
> Why stay in a job for so long if you didn't like it? Plenty of jobs out there.
> 
> It is nobody's business why people chose different jobs. As you said. But why the constant whining is the original question on this thread. So not sure what you meant there?


Either you earn less working part time and don't have benefits or you work Monday through Friday 9 to 5. There are exceptions, I worked 12 and 24 hour shifts. They destroyed me. Other shifts were available, again - less money and no benefits.

Why did I stay? Because I trained extensively for my career and didn't want to waste that time and skills. And I loved the work until the oppressive supervision worsened (they lost contracts and I ended up working in the HQ). After a decade, I left because it was killing me.

I agree, if you can't stop whining, it's time to leave. But it's also okay to be upset with current circumstances and speak up. That's how change happens.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> So you know what I'm talking about. The anger you're feeling from my comment, is the same anger I'm feeling from yours. I have no better options than working for Uber. Why don't I appreciate it? Because my best option is to work for a company that treats me like dirt. Pardon me for coming to a chat room to vent a little. I'm still out there doing Uber's dirty work 70 hours a week to try and scratch out a living. Pardon me for not appreciating the demoralizing situation I find myself in. Pardon me for not appreciating the repeated pay cuts. Pardon me for not appreciating the wear and tear on my vehical. Pardon me for not appreciating the way Uber pushes off all the expense a liabilities of this industry onto my shoulders. Pardon me for not sucking up to Uber for the privaledge of working for a company that has the ability to deactivate me for ANYTHING, on a WHIMB! Pardon me for not appreciating being treated like I am completely expendable, and the callous intention of doing everything they can to replace me with driverless cars.
> 
> You go ahead and get your kicks at my expense. But don't come to me asking stupid questions and demanding explanations. And then shooting back at me with snide remarks like this. How ignorant are you. Who are you? Who do you think you are to ask anything like this from me?


BTW: Uber has every right, in fact moral obligation to their investors, to utilize drivers as strategy to get to driverless cars.

It's called Free Market Capitalism!


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

Fuges said:


> Consistent tipping by pax for good service, clean car, and comfortable drive would make a significant impact on total wages


I noticed always the durtiest junkies are assigned to you right after you do a carwash. So why bother? I don't get much tip anyways maybe around 5% of pax tips, that's why I stopped doing carwashes. Positive people don't care of hair on the mats.
Let the rain do its job.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ChiGuy said:


> I noticed always the durtiest junkies are assigned to you right after you do a carwash. So why bother? I don't get much tip anyways maybe around 5% of pax tips, that's why I stopped doing carwashes. Positive people don't care of hair on the mats.
> Let the rain do its job.


I maintain my car because I take pride in it. Did so before I started driving, doesn't change anything. But I agree, it really doesn't make a difference.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> BTW: Uber has every right, in fact moral obligation to their investors, to utilize drivers as strategy to get to driverless cars.
> 
> It's called Free Market Capitalism!


No, that's Corporate Capitalism. That's Wall Street Capitalism. 
The only reason to suggest part time hours is to dilute the awareness of so called "partners" of the poor deal they are getting. The more hours you put in, the more obvious that it is a bad deal. Uber is hoping that drivers will affectively subsidize their part time Uber gig with their full time day job - and then not take notice of how Uber is pulling down their bottom line. But Ubering part time doesn't somehow magically make the profit margins any better than doing it full time. That's a shell game of logic. Ubering part time doesn't change the fact that Uber has transferred 100% of the cost of the vehical depreciation, maintenance, and fuel completely onto the driver, as well as other liabilities and responsibilities.

I have worked other high paying jobs, and am continually offered those jobs, but you can't find a company today that doesn't place unreasonable burdens and responsibilities onto its employees. From corporate executives down to waitresses, everyone is expected to sign do not compete clauses. Technicians are expected to take on the liability from the company when something goes wrong. The corporation is taking all the profit, while shifting all the expense and liability onto the new employee dubbed independent contractor. It's not just Uber, it's all corporations. And it's not just the US, it's around the world. The little guy is subsidizing the big guy in every possible way. There are no options for finding a better job, they are all the same.

Uber's (legal) obligation to its investors is the very weakness that will ultimately bring down capitalism as we know it. Corporate Wall Street is creating a class of impoverished, indebted, and expendable servants. Uber is nothing but a tiny failing piece of the monstrosity. One of the weakest in the herd, and I attack it from within. A business model that requires its partners to work towards the ends of replacing themselves with automation is indefensible.

If you find that personally frustrating, that is all on you.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Guyinbp said:


> I can. A couple of restaurants by me have Help Wanted signs. Starbucks is hiring. McDonalds is hiring. Almost all restaurants are b/c they have turnover similar to U/L. You may be able to get benefits also.
> 
> Any job is a "real job" IMO, just a better work conditions, less stress, better benefits, not dangerous, not liable for damage to your car, passengers or others. Not paying for your work equipment, etc...
> 
> ...


You dont understand that uber and Lyft pray on people that have no choice. All those jobs have bosses and supervisors that stop you from making money. You are employees to them......they have to follow employment laws....try making $1500 a week at McDonalds....or any part time employment....try working more than 35 hours a week where they have to offer you fulltime benefits....you can work 12 hours a day driving for one platform and if you wish go to another platform and start fresh.....its crazy hours but you can steel money from your cars worth to get a paycheck that can help you live......rideshare is in the slave business....they have free reign and no regulation like real employers do...the people that drive part time dont need this gig.....but there are alot that have no choice....just try to understand their frustration when they are being manipulated....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> You know you can make way more driving cheap Chinese crap for Walmart, with good benefits to boot, than hauling live human beings. And that also includes driving transit busses. Let that sink in, what America values





ZenUber said:


> No, that's Corporate Capitalism. That's Wall Street Capitalism.
> The only reason to suggest part time hours is to dilute the awareness of so called "partners" of the poor deal they are getting. The more hours you put in, the more obvious that it is a bad deal. Uber is hoping that drivers will affectively subsidize their part time Uber gig with their full time day job - and then not take notice of how Uber is pulling down their bottom line. But Ubering part time doesn't somehow magically make the profit margins any better than doing it full time. That's a shell game of logic. Ubering part time doesn't change the fact that Uber has transferred 100% of the cost of the vehical depreciation, maintenance, and fuel completely onto the driver, as well as other liabilities and responsibilities.
> 
> I have worked other high paying jobs, and am continually offered those jobs, but you can't find a company today that doesn't place unreasonable burdens and responsibilities onto its employees. From corporate executives down to waitresses, everyone is expected to sign do not compete clauses. Technicians are expected to take on the liability from the company when something goes wrong. The corporation is taking all the profit, while shifting all the expense and liability onto the new employee dubbed independent contractor. It's not just Uber, it's all corporations. And it's not just the US, it's around the world. The little guy is subsidizing the big guy in every possible way. There are no options for finding a better job, they are all the same.
> ...


Would say we are very serious adversaries. Total opposites. Am very proud to be a Free Market Capitalist. And, BTW, strongly support Wall Street Corporate Capitalism! And, of course, Uber and their red hot IPO!! ???

Do not agree with anything you've said. No empathy whatsoever.

But no reason to discuss or debate. As previously mentioned, there's a reason you're unemployable.

My two cents.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Would say we are very serious adversaries. Total opposites. Am very proud to be a Free Market Capitalist. And, BTW, strongly support Wall Street Corporate Capitalism! And, of course, Uber and their red hot IPO!! ???
> 
> Do not agree with anything you've said. No empathy whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Stunning comeback! The facts, and details, and insights are just so overwhelming. And the little jab about me being unemployable would make me want to curl up and die, if it wasn't all just in your imagination.

Just curious - how much money did you blow on that red hot IPO? Tell me please, I gotta know. Was it more than the two cents?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Stunning comeback! The facts, and details, and insights are just so overwhelming. And the little jab about me being unemployable would make me want to curl up and die, if it wasn't all just in your imagination.
> 
> Just curious - how much money did you blow on that red hot IPO? Tell me please, I gotta know. Was it more than the two cents?


$250,000


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Man.....that is some new theory ur bringing up. Wow....*clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?


That is a fabrication, nobody said that. I believe we all said we hate UL not rideshare. I love rideshare. I just want uber to die and be replaced.



MiamiKid said:


> Am very proud to be a Free Market Capitalist. And, BTW, strongly support Wall Street Corporate Capitalism! And, of course, Uber and their red hot IPO!! ???


So am I but uber is a criminal enterprise and that is not part of the capitalist system.

I will be back to review your losses after the IPO goes straight into the shitter and I will be back again to laugh and point after uber goes bankrupt. Then I will make you jelly with my fat gains from shorting it with every penny I got.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> That is a fabrication, nobody said that. I believe we all said we hate UL not rideshare. I love rideshare. I just want uber to die and be replaced.
> 
> So am I but uber is a criminal enterprise and that is not part of the capitalist system.
> 
> I will be back to review your losses after the IPO goes straight into the shitter and I will be back again to laugh and point after uber goes bankrupt. Then I will make you jelly with my fat gains from shorting it with every penny I got.


If you're correct, then, I am a serious criminal. What's you gonna do? Zip!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> If you're correct, then, I am a serious criminal. What's you gonna do? Zip!


True I can't do anything, not my jurisdiction!

How are you a criminal? Investing in a criminal enterprise is not necessarily itself illegal, it's just unethical.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> $250,000


Oooh, that's gonna hurt. We're you foolish enough to invest more than 1% of your assets?
Just do me a favor - when the stock tanks, and you're feeling the sting, please think of me?
The name is **[ Zenuber ]**
But you can take comfort in the fact that you were right about once thing - there's no empathy lost between us.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

you two should make out and get it over with


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> you two should make out and get it over with


?



MiamiKid said:


> ?


Yeah right


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> Could you list some examples of better gigs or real jobs? Thanks in advance.


I can. How long a list do you want? Since this doesn't even qualify as a job as there is no "real" money to be made, you would make more money and still have flexible hours at McDonald's.
If you want a real job, learn a skill. If you have no skills I understand why you are a driver. You don't even have the skill to understand that every other real job (not gig) is a better job.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

> You don't even have the skill to understand that every other real job (not gig) is a better job.


This is nonsense though. It presupposes that the most important thing in life is money. A "real" job is only better pay, that doesn't make it straight better overall. It's all tradeoffs, neither is better.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

When you can't even make minimum wage driving for a rideshare company, that's not a job. That more like considering Uber and it's riders a charity and you are doing it out of the goodness of your heart!


----------



## Rockhound353 (Oct 29, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


I agree with your post about people complaining.Driving for Uber was never meant to be a full time job.It is a great way to supplement your income,or retirement.As a part time driver I have few complaints,I drive when I want,and when the weather is bad or I don't feel like it I simply don't do it.The bills get paid whether I drive or not,the benefit of having worked a real job with a decent retirement.I wonder how so many people get trapped by sub prime leases just to drive a new car and now they got you.I know there are some that have little choice and are doing this full time to make ends meet,As for the strike,good luck with that if you this 12 hrs is going to change anything. Uber and Lyft have hundreds of BILLIONS they have been losing for the last 2 years and still have investors that are investing hundreds of billions more.Most of ubers money is devoted to Research and Development.(The driverless cars).The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over,and expecting a different result.Uber is WORLD WIDE! Wake up and smell the coffee.If you have no other talent than driving, at least get a CDL,and a job with benefits and medical.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Because I have a master mechanic friend and a pos car and I make a profit....Its only about 10-12 bucks an hour but I still make money in my situation. So that's my explanation..everyone else's explanation in a decent car is hilarious (to me)

Also understand my current real job schedule..I only work from 4-6am where the risks are far lower for traffic and drunks on the road, it is still hugely risky but less enough for it to warrant me making 10-12 bucks (before tips, since I'm competent and do the gig right, I often get 5 or more for each airport run) an hour and usually all airport runs. It's not uncommon for me to make 60 for easy work in those two hours. Only practical way I found doing this in 2019 in my market.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Weather you are full or part time, doesn’t change the fact the Uber is a predatory business that takes advantage of drivers, and now the public’s money too. The IPO will fail while the CEO’s walk away with a big payday. The company fails, but they are personally protected. That’s how corporate Wall Street works. It’s a disgusting display of greed and contempt for others. This is the model that many corporations follow now.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Weather you are full or part time, doesn't change the fact the Uber is a predatory business that takes advantage of drivers, and now the public's money too. The IPO will fail while the CEO's walk away with a big payday. The company fails, but they are personally protected. That's how corporate Wall Street works. It's a disgusting display of greed and contempt for others. This is the model that many corporations follow now.


Assuming you have a good exit strategy, if you're correct, and they fail big time? Like, close up operations, next 10 days or so.

If you want to bleed Uber dry, why not think outside the box. Keep your driver account open, but start your own private car service. 
Utilize Uber as stepping stone. Start peeling off some of their customers. Build your own account base; then, when Uber either transitions to driverless or fails, you won't need them anymore.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Silly rabbit. I have no such designs on the world. My goal is to end corporate person hood, and to get corporate money out of politics, the news media, the school system, healthcare, the prison system, etc. There is nothing wrong with this country that can’t be fixed by taking the corporate influence out of it. That is my evil plan.

Uber is nothing but a turd in the corporate punch bowl. All I have to do is stir things up until it dissolves away.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


You are absolutely right. Corporate companies main goal is to make as much profit as possible. But in rideshare case, if they keep the same business policy, in the future, we will all say, remember guber and gryft.

99% of old drivers have already quit include myself. The new ones who join couple of years ago, when their car starting showing it's true age or a major repair on their shiny vehicles or God forbid, if they run into an accident and their insurance shoot up double, they will also quit. You are also forgetting one thing. People are getting more awareness of Guber and gryft business practices through several mediums. If you are assuming the hiring spree will never slow down, then you are wrong.

It's not the app that makes money for these companies, it's us, the drivers. Atleast until the SDC becomes reality.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I just do it to screw with Uber and the passengers. That's how I get my kicks.


I'm really a cab driver who's job and income has been ruined by a scam U/L. I'm waiting out this crap until it becomes regulated or just simply goes out of business. I work against U/L as much as I can. I see the destruction violence and incompetence of these illegal operations and know they will eventually become just another cab company or go out of business.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

luckytown said:


> You dont understand that uber and Lyft pray on people that have no choice. All those jobs have bosses and supervisors that stop you from making money. You are employees to them......they have to follow employment laws....try making $1500 a week at McDonalds....or any part time employment....try working more than 35 hours a week where they have to offer you fulltime benefits....you can work 12 hours a day driving for one platform and if you wish go to another platform and start fresh.....its crazy hours but you can steel money from your cars worth to get a paycheck that can help you live......rideshare is in the slave business....they have free reign and no regulation like real employers do...the people that drive part time dont need this gig.....but there are alot that have no choice....just try to understand their frustration when they are being manipulated....


If they have no choice but uber, what would they be doing if Uber didnt exist or never existed?

Homeless? Criminals? Food stamps? Prostitution? Dead?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Theres ass kissing and theres not getting along in your work environment. You seem to have not gotten along in the past. An "unemployable" as some would say.


LOL OK ?. Never worked for an employer less than seven years. Finally grew tired of the political BS. And pax will down vote regardless of ass kissing. However, the vast majority of my ratings are 5*. While I am generally a nice person, I'm also not a sucker.



steveK2016 said:


> If they have no choice but uber, what would they be doing if Uber didnt exist or never existed?
> 
> Homeless? Criminals? Food stamps? Prostitution? Dead?


Might be hard to imagine, but there are tons of places where Uber and Lyft aren't even in the vocabulary - I used to live in one.

Generally the typical U/L driving type would work retail (primarily grocery stores and Walmart), wait tables, work as a bank teller, or something in agriculture.

In a large three county area, there are less than five drivers. And they all only take pre-arranged trips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> LOL OK ?. Never worked for an employer less than seven years. Finally grew tired of the political BS. And pax will down vote regardless of ass kissing. However, the vast majority of my ratings are 5*. While I am generally a nice person, I'm also not a sucker.
> 
> 
> Might be hard to imagine, but there are tons of places where Uber and Lyft aren't even in the vocabulary - I used to live in one.
> ...


Those places still exist, last time I checked. So how do these poor slave drivers have no option?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Those places still exist, last time I checked. So how do these poor slave drivers have no option?


Never said they don't. I agree if someone doesn't like driving and constantly complains about it they should take on another job.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Uber is nothing but a turd in the corporate punch bowl. All I have to do is stir things up until it dissolves away.


That is a terrible analogy. Please make a new bowl of punch.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Never said they don't. I agree if someone doesn't like driving and constantly complains about it they should take on another job.


Maybe, ya know, dont jump into conversation threads that you weren't a part of then because my statrment was specifically to someone who claims uber drivers are poor slaves with no option.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Maybe, ya know, dont jump into conversation threads that you weren't a part of then because my statrment was specifically to someone who claims uber drivers are poor slaves with no option.


Been involved with this thread for a while, however it's all over the place now


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

luckytown said:


> rideshare is in the slave business....alot that have no choice....





Benjamin M said:


> Been involved with this thread for a while, however it's all over the place now


You replied to my reply that was specifically addressing someones else's post.

Keep up.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

luckytown said:


> You dont understand that uber and Lyft pray on people that have no choice. All those jobs have bosses and supervisors that stop you from making money. You are employees to them......they have to follow employment laws....try making $1500 a week at McDonalds....or any part time employment....try working more than 35 hours a week where they have to offer you fulltime benefits....you can work 12 hours a day driving for one platform and if you wish go to another platform and start fresh.....its crazy hours but you can steel money from your cars worth to get a paycheck that can help you live......rideshare is in the slave business....they have free reign and no regulation like real employers do...the people that drive part time dont need this gig.....but there are alot that have no choice....just try to understand their frustration when they are being manipulated....


Very difficult to read.

Nobody driving is a slave. And if you are completely unable to learn a valuable skill to obtain a better life, that's no fault of rideshare.

Personally, I'm stuck in a rut at the moment but driving is not forever. It's something for me to do while I regroup. I enjoy it very much but it is not a sustainable career, at least not at these rates and in my market.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


I'm on disability and am limited as to what I can make every month to supplement my benefits. As an hourly employee I'd be limited to working 45 hours a month. Being self employed allows me to work 80 hours each month. Don't ask me. It's goobernment regulations I have higher earning potential driving 80 hours for bullshit uber/lyft than I do working 45 hours at some bullshit McWalmart. Complaining about the bullshit job is part of the service industry. Most of us are grizzled and jaded as hell. We're gonna complain until we die we'll continue showing up day after day because it's what we do and we need the bucks. Just think, if it wasn't for disgruntled workers, unions would have never been a thing. We would never have had all the workers rights and perks that are being taken away from us wholesale in the 21st century. We'll never get them back unless we stand together and unionize the country again. Look at it this way. We are Uber and Lyft. We are people and no matter what the supreme courts said corporations aren't. All the corporations own is the apps. We own the manpower, we own the vehicles and we own the daily face to face interaction with the pax. Instead of being allowed to IPO the companies should have been forced to split the stock between us, the workers. Investors are parasites and do nothing but steal the profits from our labor.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If they have no choice but uber, what would they be doing if Uber didnt exist or never existed?
> 
> Homeless? Criminals? Food stamps? Prostitution? Dead?


They would do exactly the same thing they did just a few years ago when neither of these services did exist. U/L is not a panacea for the woes of the poor (I assume that's the folks you describe) and will not be their savior in the future.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> They would do exactly the same thing they did just a few years ago when neither of these services did exist. U/L is not a panacea for the woes of the poor (I assume that's the folks you describe) and will not be their savior in the future.


So they do have options...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> So they do have options...


I think a few of us are confused ?


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

If i was a complainer i could complain about this complaint thread but then i would just be complaining about complainers and all their complaints, so not wanting to complain ill just read all the complaints and judge my complaint at a later time when there is much less complaining about complaints.


----------



## Spiderjim (May 7, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


So, you're saying we should just give up and succumb to our masters? Before there were unions and collective bargaining, the blood of workers stained the streets. These men fought for a better life for themselves and for those in the future. Because of their efforts we now have a 40-hour work week, paid vacations, better wages and so forth. While the things I just mentioned do not apply to Uber and Lyft drivers we can still effect change if we band together under a common cause. As for getting a "real job," I'm sure we've all had real jobs and we felt this was a way to have more control over our lives in the workplace. We have always, either passively or otherwise, been fighting for something better. Why should we give up now?



dmoney155 said:


> People love to complain.. just that simple.
> 
> And I agree, the strike won't do anything.


You may be right. Striking may not do anything for us, but it will show solidarity among drivers. The trouble is not the strike, but that many people won't get involved in the strike. Imagine if you will: Fifty percent of all Uber and Lyft drivers got involved in the strike today. That would mean profits for the day would tumble. It would mean half the people seeking rides would be left to wait. Under this scenario, it would make a difference for a day, but the threat of it happening again would make a difference for much longer. Wanting something better for yourself is not complaining if you're willing to do something about it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> If i was a complainer i could complain about this complaint thread but then i would just be complaining about complainers and all their complaints, so not wanting to complain ill just read all the complaints and judge my complaint at a later time when there is much less complaining about complaints.


Stop you complaining.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?


$ goals.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


The job market is smoking.

Due to u/l degradation of pay, the cars, drivers and service will continue to decline as only those who cannot find other work will continue.



touberornottouber said:


> Trust me the companies DO care about strikes. If even 10% of drivers stay home that sends a message as it shows that the strikes are building. It also helps generate negative media attention which these companies do not want -- especially near their IPO.
> 
> I don't feel the May 8th strike will do a lot this time around because I don't feel the word was spread adequately among drivers. There is a lot of confusion about whether it is just a couple hours, from midnight to midnight and where the strike is happening. Hopefully next time we can organize things a little better. I feel there is a lot of potential and once a spark is generated things will IGNITE very quickly. Hopefully next time more can be done to spread the word including passing out flyers at the airport staging lots, etc.
> 
> As for whether or not to participate in the strike, well, it's one stinking day to help send a message to these bastards who have been treating us like crap for years. If you won't even take the day off to help show your support then you almost deserve only the 25% cut of the fare they will be giving you soon enough. Myself I already have an oil change scheduled for Wednesday and will be enjoying the day off. :smiles: It's very easy to just work a little bit longer the days before and after if money is a concern. That's no excuse.


My car is parked today. Lyft is surging and uber was a few min ago. It seems to be working a bit in vegas.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Silly rabbit. I have no such designs on the world. My goal is to end corporate person hood, and to get corporate money out of politics, the news media, the school system, healthcare, the prison system, etc. There is nothing wrong with this country that can't be fixed by taking the corporate influence out of it. That is my evil plan.
> 
> Uber is nothing but a turd in the corporate punch bowl. All I have to do is stir things up until it dissolves away.





kc2018 said:


> The job market is smoking.
> 
> Due to u/l degradation of pay, the cars, drivers and service will continue to decline as only those who cannot find other work will continue.
> 
> ...


Not supporting strike.

8:17 AM: Four minutes to summon an Uber

Word on Wall Street: Drivers are expendable, technology is not.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Why do you continue to ask the question if you don't like the answers?
Seriously! If you can answer that, you just might understand.

Is it because you disagree with something? Are you trying to make a point? Are you frustrated? Do you think you are asking a fair question?

If you don't like the answers - why don't you ask a different question? Why don't you find a better question? Why don't you find a question where the answers would satisfy you better. Did you ever think you might be asking the wrong question? Why do you keep asking questions that bring you such grief? Our answers are not designed to make you feel better, don't expect them too.

I see all this advice about how uber drivers should just quit if they don't like it. If everybody quite, there would be no Uber. The goal of Uber drivers is to make a fair wage. If drivers think that forming a consensus and striking will help, than that's what they will do. That's the way the system works. That's the free market. Get over it. It doesn't affect what you are doing except it might raise your pay. How is this harming you?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Not supporting strike.
> 
> 8:17 AM: Four minutes to summon an Uber
> 
> Word on Wall Street: Drivers are expendable, technology is not.


Doesn't NYC have a driver cap?? lol

IN the last two months I get pings from Caesar's Palace Main entrance from 20 miles away in Vegas. That reflects a driver shortage. Why on earth would you get a ping from 20 minutes away in Vegas? At any rate, that is serious service degradation.

Yesterday, pax asked me why shared rides are taking a lot longer now for p/up.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Very difficult to read.
> 
> Nobody driving is a slave. And if you are completely unable to learn a valuable skill to obtain a better life, that's no fault of rideshare.
> 
> Personally, I'm stuck in a rut at the moment but driving is not forever. It's something for me to do while I regroup. I enjoy it very much but it is not a sustainable career, at least not at these rates and in my market.


It is no fault of rideshare is correct but they are glad to take advantage of that situation to do what they want with no recourse.....



steveK2016 said:


> If they have no choice but uber, what would they be doing if Uber didnt exist or never existed?
> 
> Homeless? Criminals? Food stamps? Prostitution? Dead?


They would be working a Burger king and McDonalds and making way less and applying for all kinds of assistence....yes foodstamps and being profiled and blamed for everything


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

luckytown said:


> It is no fault of rideshare is correct but they are glad to take advantage of that situation to do what they want with no recourse.....
> 
> 
> They would be working a Burger king and McDonalds and making way less and applying for all kinds of assistence....yes foodstamps and being profiled and blamed for everything


So Uber has improved their lives?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

possibledriver said:


> I'm on disability and am limited as to what I can make every month to supplement my benefits. As an hourly employee I'd be limited to working 45 hours a month. Being self employed allows me to work 80 hours each month. Don't ask me. It's goobernment regulations I have higher earning potential driving 80 hours for bullshit uber/lyft than I do working 45 hours at some bullshit McWalmart. Complaining about the bullshit job is part of the service industry. Most of us are grizzled and jaded as hell. We're gonna complain until we die we'll continue showing up day after day because it's what we do and we need the bucks. Just think, if it wasn't for disgruntled workers, unions would have never been a thing. We would never have had all the workers rights and perks that are being taken away from us wholesale in the 21st century. We'll never get them back unless we stand together and unionize the country again. Look at it this way. We are Uber and Lyft. We are people and no matter what the supreme courts said corporations aren't. All the corporations own is the apps. We own the manpower, we own the vehicles and we own the daily face to face interaction with the pax. Instead of being allowed to IPO the companies should have been forced to split the stock between us, the workers. Investors are parasites and do nothing but steal the profits from our labor.


At first I read, "We're gonna complain until we die and we'll continue showing up the day after."


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


It's really crazy how little people like this value their own time and effort. This is what you're saying: "for some reason I think it's totally ok that I, and all other drivers get shit wages, and anyone that isn't ok with that can leave! I DEMAND that these companies try and make a profit at my expense and that they NEVER improve their own business strategy so that everyone can benefit instead of just them. I will NEVER strike or make ANY effort to improve my own pay!"


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Exactly, right on. The whole concept of striking and work stoppage is ridiculous. This isn't a career. The audacity of thinking uber or lyft is going to treat you like an employee is absurd. If you don't like it, get off the road. There's too many people out there doing it anyway. That's what's really croaking the job. Money hungry drivers out there referring their deadbeat friends in order to grab $500.00 and then complain about not enough work. Wake up!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

How is your post considered advice!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Working for Amazon is like working for the company from hell no matter what position.
> Used to be a production mgr & quit because I would not exploit workers or come up with reasons to not pay OT.
> 
> If you wanna feel like you're in a thankless meat grinder, Amazon will not disappoint.
> ...


I won't shop at Amazon for a variety of reasons.

The way they treat employees.

Their censorship of authors.

Bezos is a dbag.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Some of us have quit- I have not drove since October of 2018 with no intention of driving again.
My reason for quitting is not anything you listed. It is the simply fact they hire and hire and hire new drivers in already slow markets.There's just nothing to be mad about because there isn't enough demand.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So Uber has improved their lives?


yes....they will pay you 5-8 dollars an hour but you can work 24 hours a day if you want...until you drop dead....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

luckytown said:


> yes....they will pay you 5-8 dollars an hour but you can work 24 hours a day if you want...until you drop dead....


So they do have options, they aren't slaves and they're actually doing better then they were before?



Matt Uterak said:


> I won't shop at Amazon for a variety of reasons.
> 
> The way they treat employees.
> 
> ...


Screw that, Prime Same Day shipping is friggin' awesome!


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So they do have options, they aren't slaves and they're actually doing better then they were before?
> 
> 
> Screw that, Prime Same Day shipping is friggin' awesome!


yes these are slave wages and slave hours....no benefits.....nothing....sugar coated all you want.....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

luckytown said:


> yes these are slave wages and slave hours....no benefits.....nothing....sugar coated all you want.....


You're the one sugar coating it. Without Uber, they'd be doing worse according to your words. They have options, albeit poor ones, but those poor choices would still be poor without Uber. The reason for the poor choices is an internal issue they brought to themselves. No one is forcing them to drive Uber.


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You're the one sugar coating it. Without Uber, they'd be doing worse according to your words. They have options, albeit poor ones, but those poor choices would still be poor without Uber. The reason for the poor choices is an internal issue they brought to themselves. No one is forcing them to drive Uber.


Ugh. You're the worst


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I only drive til I hit my $300 goal. Once that has been accomplished, I'm out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevinuber said:


> Ugh. You're the worst


Another one blaming their own failures on others?


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Another one blaming their own failures on others?


You'll never get the rich folks acceptance bud. No matter how much you deny your own position


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevinuber said:


> You'll never get the rich folks acceptance bud. No matter how much you deny your own position


I'm young enough to still be trying, why have you given up?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Kevinuber said:


> You'll never get the rich folks acceptance bud. No matter how much you deny your own position


Rich folks can kiss my ass. Along with being rich comes that annoying sense of entitlement. I take pride in knowing that everything I get in life was earned through hard work and determination. There will be bumps in the road and occasional setbacks. It is the ability to overcome said setbacks that makes one deserve that for which they have worked so hard, but what do I know?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


I will not find a new gig until I want to and tips are mandatory if riders don't want negative ratings.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Rich folks can kiss my ass. Along with being rich comes that annoying sense of entitlement.


The only sense of entitlement I see here is from you. You feel you're entitled to more money, even though you decide to keep working at this gig.

Nobody makes you drive for Uber. If you think it's such a bad deal, walk away from it and don't look back.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> That is a fabrication, nobody said that. I believe we all said we hate UL not rideshare. I love rideshare. I just want uber to die and be replaced.
> 
> So am I but uber is a criminal enterprise and that is not part of the capitalist system.
> 
> I will be back to review your losses after the IPO goes straight into the shitter and I will be back again to laugh and point after uber goes bankrupt. Then I will make you jelly with my fat gains from shorting it with every penny I got.


No you won't.



UberAdrian said:


> That is a fabrication, nobody said that. I believe we all said we hate UL not rideshare. I love rideshare. I just want uber to die and be replaced.
> 
> So am I but uber is a criminal enterprise and that is not part of the capitalist system.
> 
> I will be back to review your losses after the IPO goes straight into the shitter and I will be back again to laugh and point after uber goes bankrupt. Then I will make you jelly with my fat gains from shorting it with every penny I got.


Get a life


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> The only sense of entitlement I see here is from you. You feel you're entitled to more money, even though you decide to keep working at this gig.
> 
> Nobody makes you drive for Uber. If you think it's such a bad deal, walk away from it and don't look back.


Every person in the country is entitled to a living wage. Even if I didn't drive for Uber or lyft, I would still support the driver's attempts to attain one. I'm also so tired of people saying "just walk away" as if A.) it's a piece of cake to simply go out and find a higher paying job and B.) we should just lie down and accept this treatment. It's bigger than any industry, it's a matter of ending the outrageous income disparity in this country that you seem so eager to defend despite being on the wrong end of it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Kevinuber said:


> Every person in the country is entitled to a living wage. Even if I didn't drive for Uber or lyft, I would still support the driver's attempts to attain one. I'm also so tired of people saying "just walk away" as if A.) it's a piece of cake to simply go out and find a higher paying job and B.) we should just lie down and accept this treatment. It's bigger than any industry, it's a matter of ending the outrageous income disparity in this country that you seem so eager to defend despite being on the wrong end of it.


Wrong. You are not entitled to a living wage.

Go earn a living wage.



MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. You are not entitled to a living wage.
> 
> Go earn a living wage.





MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. You are not entitled to a living wage.
> 
> Go earn a living wage.


What's wrong with "you people"?


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. You are not entitled to a living wage.
> 
> Go earn a living wage.
> 
> ...


Providing a hugely popular service used by 10's of millions of people that brings in billions in revenue IS earning it bud. The same can be said of most workers in other industries also not earning a living wage.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. You are not entitled to a living wage.
> 
> Go earn a living wage.


If only they would stop interfering with our businesses so we could! Face me, kid. I am not here demanding higher rates.

I am here asking you why, if we are contractors, we can't get the destination and mileage up front? You smartass punk, stop avoiding the questions that matter and answer me.

And why should we allow them to deactivate us on a whim over mere allegations after investing resources to start this up?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> If only they would stop interfering with our businesses so we could! Face me, kid. I am not here demanding higher rates.
> 
> I am here asking you why, if we are contractors, we can't get the destination and mileage up front? You smartass punk, stop avoiding the questions that matter and answer me.
> 
> And why should we allow them to deactivate us on a whim over mere allegations after investing resources to start this up?


The Ignoramus troll addressing you, if an Uber employee troll, is desperately suffocating watching his hopes evaporate as uber's valuation drops. Their hopes of $120 billion already at $85 billion. However, uber's employees cannot sell during restricted period, so he's now trapped within his own Chinese water torture chamber waiting for the day he can cash out, while watching the stock gradually drop. 
His master Dara moved IPO away from strike day to avoid negative influence. But maybe there's justice after all. President Trump will announce tomorrow new tariffs on $300 billion of Chinese goods. The markets dropping precipitously, not since January 2018.
So all you guys do yourselves a favor and ignore this scum of the earth leach blood sucking insect. He's desperately holding by a string. 
Send him to where he belongs. The trash ignore bin where he will evaporate just as all his hopes of selling his restricted stocks.. 
Best to focus your energy on doing everything you can to influence the devaluation of the stock. Uber's brand is irreparably damaged. The strike has gone viral globally and perception is rapidly deteriorating. Focus on that. Keep pounding.

NY Times "Why You Should Root for the Uber I.P.O. to Fail"
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/opinion/uber-ipo.html


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> Every person in the country is entitled to a living wage.


From whom? Who do you expect is going to pay you? If you don't like the deal, go do something else.



Kevinuber said:


> I'm also so tired of people saying "just walk away" as if A.) it's a piece of cake to simply go out and find a higher paying job


It is. This work pays somewhere around minimum wage. There are lots of better paying jobs out there. And there is *nothing* stopping you from taking one of them, except for your own preference for claiming victim-hood.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

It's not a career goal for me. It's a bridge job. I have a career, and in between jobs.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> The only sense of entitlement I see here is from you. You feel you're entitled to more money, even though you decide to keep working at this gig.
> 
> Nobody makes you drive for Uber. If you think it's such a bad deal, walk away from it and don't look back.


I make Uber work for me. What part of Logging off after earning $300 don't you understand. All drivers are entitled to every penny they earn and then some. When it becomes a bigger hassle than it's worth, then I will find another source of expendable income. On my own terms, not because some summers eve on a UP message board thinks they have the right to tell me what to do.


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> From whom? Who do you expect is going to pay you? If you don't like the deal, go do something else.


Uh, the company raking in billions of dollars in revenue is who I expect to pay me. Why is this so hard for you to grasp? Why are you on the side of people making tens of millions a year instead of the people like yourself who go underpaid? They are THRILLED that you say nonsense like "if you don't like it go do something else" because it completely lets them off the hook to continue taking advantage of the labor we provide.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Licking your wounds. IPO an embarrassment. 
Time to reload weapons this is not over. Watch.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> Uh, the company raking in billions of dollars in revenue is who I expect to pay me. Why is this so hard for you to grasp?


And how exactly do you expect to force them to do that?

I haven't seen much of anything realistic in this thread.

Remember, this is a company that is already operating in the red. There's a difference between revenue and profit.


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And how exactly do you expect to force them to do that?
> 
> I haven't seen much of anything realistic in this thread.
> 
> Remember, this is a company that is already operating in the red. There's a difference between revenue and profit.


By striking and calling public and political attention to the issue. The company is on the ropes. The business model is doomed to never be profitable. Read any financial article analyzing the company. They will most likely fail. So whatever companies arise to take their place must know that drivers don't deem this pay acceptable. Unfortunately there are way too many drivers like yourself who are perfectly willing to accept sub minimum wage earnings for whatever reason. Not participating in a strike because you don't think itll work is a self fulfilling prophecy. All a strike requires is participation, so if you don't participate, of course it's effectiveness is limited. At least some of us are willing to try instead of lying down and taking it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Why do some people continue to drive if they don't like U/L? Well there are plenty of people, in all kinds of jobs, who dislike their boss and/or their job. Not everyone has other job possibilities waiting for them, so as long as they deem the work to be at least marginally profitable, they might not quit. Now if someone claims to be breaking even or losing money, then the question is stronger.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> The company is on the ropes. The business model is doomed to never be profitable. Read any financial article analyzing the company. They will most likely fail.


Then you're not likely to get anywhere with a strike.

Let's suppose the strike is widely observed. That would succeed in hurting the company. And increase the likelihood that they'll fail sooner rather than later.

How does that help us?

If Uber shuts down, that just means the drivers are out of work. If I wanted that, I could quit now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Strikes are effective against companies that are profitable. When GM was making piles of money, the UAW effectively used strikes and the threat of strikes.

When GM was losing a lot of money, the UAW was signing givebacks.


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Then you're not likely to get anywhere with a strike.
> 
> Let's suppose the strike is widely observed. That would succeed in hurting the company. And increase the likelihood that they'll fail sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you quote my next sentence? There will be another company to step in and replace Uber if it fails, as rideshare and taxi driving before it have always been a huge and depended upon industry in this country that can be good work for all involved if greed and mismanagement are removed from the equation. Therefore it is also about sending a message to whoever comes next. On top of that, it is just fundamentally wrong to underpay people for their labor. It is worthy of fighting against no matter the outcome.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Would say we are very serious adversaries. Total opposites. Am very proud to be a Free Market Capitalist. And, BTW, strongly support Wall Street Corporate Capitalism! And, of course, Uber and their red hot IPO!! ???
> 
> Do not agree with anything you've said. No empathy whatsoever.
> 
> ...


How's that deactivation plan going for drivers that CHOSE not to drive on Wednesday?



Kevinuber said:


> Why didn't you quote my next sentence? There will be another company to step in and replace Uber if it fails, as rideshare and taxi driving before it have always been a huge and depended upon industry in this country that can be good work for all involved if greed and mismanagement are removed from the equation. Therefore it is also about sending a message to whoever comes next. On top of that, it is just fundamentally wrong to underpay people for their labor. It is worthy of fighting against no matter the outcome.


I'm sure the strike has started that process. You can bet their is a techie out there looking at exploiting this.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Some people here really excel at talking out of their backside. Must be a special talent or something.



BigRedDriver said:


> How's that deactivation plan going for drivers that CHOSE not to drive on Wednesday?
> 
> 
> I'm sure the strike has started that process. You can bet their is a techie out there looking at exploiting this.


One of the advantages about driving when YOU want is that if you chose not to drive on Wednesday, then Uber and Lyft can't take any sort of retaliatory actions as a result. Part of being your own boss and such.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Some people here really excel at talking out of their backside. Must be a special talent or something.
> 
> 
> One of the advantages about driving when YOU want is that if you chose not to drive on Wednesday, then Uber and Lyft can't take any sort of retaliatory actions as a result. Part of being your own boss and such.


Especially when their own marketing in recruiting drivers is your ability to schedule your work on the days and hours that work for you.

But there are at least two members posting about rideshare companies starting to deactivate drivers who failed to sign on on Wednesday.

I actually hope they do. You want to see crap hit the fan then. Because buh bye big fella


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Because I'm waiting for coca cola to call me back.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


How about that IPO performance. Don't think you'll be celebrating much. Guess what, watch out below it's going even lower. If you're holding any restricted stocks don't bet on much gains by the time you can sell. Set back and watch your bounty evaporate slowly. Time for you to look for plan B. Maybe you should start driving.


----------



## Tboogie (May 10, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Trust me the companies DO care about strikes. If even 10% of drivers stay home that sends a message as it shows that the strikes are building. It also helps generate negative media attention which these companies do not want -- especially near their IPO.
> 
> I don't feel the May 8th strike will do a lot this time around because I don't feel the word was spread adequately among drivers. There is a lot of confusion about whether it is just a couple hours, from midnight to midnight and where the strike is happening. Hopefully next time we can organize things a little better. I feel there is a lot of potential and once a spark is generated things will IGNITE very quickly. Hopefully next time more can be done to spread the word including passing out flyers at the airport staging lots, etc.
> 
> As for whether or not to participate in the strike, well, it's one stinking day to help send a message to these bastards who have been treating us like crap for years. If you won't even take the day off to help show your support then you almost deserve only the 25% cut of the fare they will be giving you soon enough. Myself I already have an oil change scheduled for Wednesday and will be enjoying the day off. :smiles: It's very easy to just work a little bit longer the days before and after if money is a concern. That's no excuse.


Had we known about their terrible quests program... I would have strike as well


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> There will be another company to step in and replace Uber if it fails


Not if the industry is fundamentally unprofitable.


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Not if the industry is fundamentally unprofitable.


Taxis operated profitably for decades. Uber and lyft are terribly managed and dumping money into autonomous cars which is nothing more than a gamble on their part. When demand for any product or service can provide billions of dollars, profit can certainly be made.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> Taxis operated profitably for decades.


Only because they had a legalized monopoly.

Uber found a way into that market anyway, and drove a lot of them out of business. That's why most of them were hostile to Uber drivers.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Gstar said:


> Nope, you are dead wrong. Tippers always tip. Uber pax are just cheap and they believe they have no chance to see you again.


Totally disagree. That would imply that these people also don't tip their servers if "tippers always tip". That would mean only 30% of servers get tipped. Also, Uber riders actually aren't cheap - if they were cheap they'd be walking. The number of riders I take under a mile is astounding to me.

Over the past week I bet I've had 5 conversations with pax where they brought up driver compensation and none of them knew they were supposed to tip. They thought the tip was included. After I told them it wasn't eqxh of them tipped.

You're welcome


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> I hate this gig.
> 
> I have a parent approaching end of life. They have multiple medical and treatment issues which would make me a "poor W2 employee" on attendance with a scheduled shift.
> 
> ...


@PioneerXi Let's make sure we have this right. You hate UBER because they are the only ones that give you the opportunity to earn a very handsome and lucrative living when no one else would take you given your situation? You hate the company that has provided you with the ultimate in flexibility to accommodate your every need?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> @PioneerXi Let's make sure we have this right. You hate UBER because they are the only ones that give you the opportunity to earn a very handsome and lucrative living when no one else would take you given your situation? You hate the company that has provided you with the ultimate in flexibility to accommodate your every need?


I just want a better deal


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I just want a better deal


We all want more and better, that doesn't trump logic.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> @PioneerXi Let's make sure we have this right. You hate UBER because they are the only ones that give you the opportunity to earn a very handsome and lucrative living when no one else would take you given your situation? You hate the company that has provided you with the ultimate in flexibility to accommodate your every need?


He hates the company that consistently lowers rates arbitrarily, then sends trolls to demean drivers who protest. 
There is no bargaining power on the side of drivers and fortunately this message was sent laud and clear. Investors see major cracks in uber's model, hence the worst performing IPO in history. 
This battle was won by drivers, but war is not over. It's just starting.
Tweeter is burning now asking for Federal investigation into price fixing. Every demeaning comment gets tweeted and goes viral. 
Don't ever do online what could be used against you.
Let's see how liberal candidates react now that they need voters. Hey there are over 5 million drivers. Candidates need them more than they need uber. Maybe taking on Uber makes candidates popular. 
Let's see. It worked this week. 
Thank you for your consideration and enhancing the experience of devaluing uber's stock.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> He hates the company that consistently lowers rates arbitrarily, then sends trolls to demean drivers who protest.
> There is no bargaining power on the side of drivers and fortunately this message was sent laud and clear. Investors see major cracks in uber's model, hence the worst performing IPO in history.
> This battle was won by drivers, but war is not over. It's just starting.
> Tweeter is burning now asking for Federal investigation into price fixing. Every demeaning comment gets tweeted and goes viral.
> ...


There is no employee bargaining power in many industries. Instead of decrying the power imbalance that you have correctly identified, why don't move to the other side of the equation. Go build an app that gets used millions of times every day.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Not if the industry is fundamentally unprofitable.


Obviously, the rideshare industry is not fundamentally unprofitable. Taxis have been around forever. I currently work in the rental car business and can tell you that industry is highly profitable. The concept of sharing vehicles for means of profit is not something Uber or Lyft just invented this century.

The problem is that Uber and Lyft are engaging in a race to the bottom. The quickest way to win that race to the bottom is by telling their employees (or driver partners) that they cannot pay a living wage because they are losing so much money. Ridesharing is profitable. Either Uber and Lyft are lying about their ACTUAL profitability, or they are doing it completely wrong.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> There is no employee bargaining power in many industries. Instead of decrying the power imbalance that you have correctly identified, why don't move to the other side of the equation. Go build an app that gets used millions of times every day.


Keep talking. You haven't learned anything from yesterday. Your argument evidently is futile.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Obviously, the rideshare industry is not fundamentally unprofitable. Taxis have been around forever. I currently work in the rental car business and can tell you that industry is highly profitable. The concept of sharing vehicles for means of profit is not something Uber or Lyft just invented this century.
> 
> The problem is that Uber and Lyft are engaging in a race to the bottom. The quickest way to win that race to the bottom is by telling their employees (or driver partners) that they cannot pay a living wage because they are losing so much money. Ridesharing is profitable. Either Uber and Lyft are lying about their ACTUAL profitability, or they are doing it completely wrong.


Haha, sure they are lying and their auditors are signing off on it. The taxi business was profitable not because of anything they did beyond lobby to restrict driver supply. Through fiat they created an unbalanced market.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> @PioneerXi they are the only ones that give you the opportunity to earn a very handsome and lucrative living


Handsome and lucrative? Since when is $9 per hour handsome and lucrative compensation?

Yes, Uber is very flexible and allows you to be more of your own boss in a job, but it is not lucrative in most markets they serve.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Keep talking. You haven't learned anything from yesterday. Your argument evidently is futile.


What is wrong with my comment? The gentleman has identified how the system works and who captures value. What else should I suggest other than to exploit his understanding of the system for his own benefit?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> We all want more and better, that doesn't trump logic.


How am I trumping logic?


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> How am I trumping logic?


Not you, I was talking about @PioneerXi. I'm sure he just wants better for himself too, but his hater of Uber was so illogical, which is what my post pointed out to him.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> Not you, I was talking about @PioneerXi. I'm sure he just wants better for himself too, but his hater of Uber was so illogical, which is what my post pointed out to him.


Some people simply don't know how to express it. They know when they're being screwed, they just can't explain it in terms of logic. If you want logic, you can always ask me.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Some people simply don't know how to express it. They know when they're being screwed, they just can't explain it in terms of logic. If you want logic, you can always ask me.


A logical analysis would have read as such: sure the pay isn't great, but given my situation I am so grateful to have a company and opportunity like UBER. I have no other options and they give me an opportunity to earn a living while taking care of my sick parents. Only in American through the beauty of capitalism do I have these options. To Travis, my parents and I say thank you sir.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Because I like to ***** about all the roaches that call themselves management.


----------



## UberjackA (Mar 20, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


I guess we can't find a real job? or just plain stupid?


----------



## zoobadger (Feb 20, 2019)

I enjoy the work itself and would continue doing it if I could make even a respectable amount of money.

But I need to find a full-time job so I'll probably be done as a driver in a couple of months. I'm sure I'm one of thousands of good, safe, polite drivers who will be doing something else reasonably soon.

Uber/Lyft might actually believe the hype about driverless cars, I guess, because they have no concern whatsoever about building and maintaining a fleet of competent drivers. But when the rideshare app tells me to drop a PAX in the middle of an underpass with no sidewalk I'm kinda skeptical about the whole automated driving thing (as is anybody with half a brain who does this job).



itendstonight said:


> Yea airport rides are the holy grail. I LOVE THEM! I get giddy when I see luggage and a well dressed pax waiting. I help out with baggage, put on nice soft music and go out of my to have a lovely conversation getting to know them. I even let the clock run out once and kept waiting for one pax for a few extra mins to give her more time. $10 right away after the ride. People love talking about themselves on the way to the airport, maybe as stress release before a nerving flight. I get tips galore, can count on one hand how many times I haven't been tipped for an airport or train station run.


Totally agree. Unfortunately, here in Chicago, you can't get a return trip from the airport easily or promptly. You'll spend a miserable 45 minutes battling other drivers to exit the absurdly ill-designed, too-small, filthy, and insulting staging lot. Indeed the O'Hare staging lot kinda encapsulates everything that's wrong with the rideshare infrastructure: it's built for cars that are driven by computers rather than humans.

U/L needs to understand that until driverless cars actually exist, they need to pay drivers a living wage and make sure we're able to do the job safely and productively. They clearly couldn't care less about that because they see humans as a temporary inconvenience until they find the Holy Grail of complete automation.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Obviously, the rideshare industry is not fundamentally unprofitable. Taxis have been around forever. I currently work in the rental car business and can tell you that industry is highly profitable. The concept of sharing vehicles for means of profit is not something Uber or Lyft just invented this century.
> 
> The problem is that Uber and Lyft are engaging in a race to the bottom. The quickest way to win that race to the bottom is by telling their employees (or driver partners) that they cannot pay a living wage because they are losing so much money. Ridesharing is profitable. Either Uber and Lyft are lying about their ACTUAL profitability, or they are doing it completely wrong.


I think you are right in multiple levels. What is actually happening is a crock.

Both rideshare companies lost focus. In the beginning rates were high enough that many millions accepted them (riders) and enough drivers were available to pick them up. Instead of testing how much more the rider was willing to pay on base fees, they went for finding out how little the drivers would accept.

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

I hate hearing the term “real job” - first of all, even great w2 jobs have no job security, in an economy where job security is scarce, the term real job is a joke and people sound moronic saying it. People making six figures more often than now get handed a box and told they’ll be receiving severance pay. Any job legally sending you currency is a real job. However I do agree generally with this post, if you hate it don’t do it, and people really are trying to make this a career which is also moronic...even though I don’t think people are wrong to strike, it’s your right as a human. I complain from time to time but if I seriously was sharting stress bricks constantly I just wouldn’t do it. There are more options besides rideshare, literally 1000 more. It’s not the only job on the planet. Exploit fuber like they exploit you and take their clientele and charge them your own rate.


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Seriously, why do some of you people continue to rideshare if you dont like it?
> 
> -low wages.
> -not getting tipped.
> ...


Do drive? Looks like you're a PR person for FUBER. Remember Fuber relies on drivers for its earnings. Any action by drivers directly affect the organization and how it is perceived. You know why the Uber IPO tanked? The strike shook the confidence of prospective buyers of the stock, said the New York Times.


----------

